

The WWII planes of the D.C. flyover - IgorPartola
http://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/local/flyover/

======
barney54
Here are the P-51s from the flyover today.
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/52736032@N00/17438682725/in/da...](https://www.flickr.com/photos/52736032@N00/17438682725/in/dateposted-
public/)

------
glimps9
No P-47 Thunderbolt!?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_P-47_Thunderbolt](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republic_P-47_Thunderbolt)

One of the most effective planes of the entire war.

------
cafard
It was well worth seeing: I only wish that my binoculars (or eyes) had been
somewhat stronger.

